# EOS R Import Pricing



## canonmike (Nov 28, 2018)

For those wanting a lower priced EOS R body, albeit an import model, Deals All Year is already offering the body only for $1899.00 on Ebay today. Surprised to see import versions for sale so soon after launch.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 28, 2018)

canonmike said:


> For those wanting a lower priced EOS R body, albeit an import model, Deals All Year is already offering the body only for $1899.00 on Ebay today. Surprised to see import versions for sale so soon after launch.


Canon USA wants a higher profit margin.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 28, 2018)

Rocky said:


> Canon USA wants a higher profit margin.


And price in Europe is even higher, lucky Americans...


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 28, 2018)

Del Paso said:


> And price in Europe is even higher, lucky Americans...


Say that when you get sick...

You can save as much as you like on cameras, iPhones etc etc, but try paying a bill for care if you get sick, all those savings and considerably more disappear.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 29, 2018)

check out this thread. I would avoid the outfit myself.

https://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1570552


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 29, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Say that when you get sick...
> 
> You can save as much as you like on cameras, iPhones etc etc, but try paying a bill for care if you get sick, all those savings and considerably more disappear.


This is indeed an important consideration, in this case, higher prices for cameras are really not that important...
But as you know, grass always seems to be greener on the other side of the fence.


----------

